

Internet Brands Acquired For $640 Million - prs
http://dealbook.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/09/20/hellman-and-friedman-to-buy-internet-brands/

======
byoung2
Wow, I just left Internet Brands a month ago. I think it's a good time to
sell. CarsDirect was their cash cow 3 years ago, but now it is in bad shape
because of the auto industry, and the rest of their revenue is ad-driven
(read: volatile). For example, a recent change in Google ad policy eliminated
clickable whitespace in ads. Some publishers have seen ad revenues drop 30% as
a result. And with the trend toward instant search and social media, I doubt
they can keep squeezing revenue out of a portfolio of vBulletin forums with
stale content.

Looks like the first cries of foul play have started:
[http://www.marketwatch.com/story/kendall-law-group-
investiga...](http://www.marketwatch.com/story/kendall-law-group-investigates-
internet-brands-inc-acquisition-for-
shareholders-2010-09-20?reflink=MW_news_stmp)

